# JD 5200 ignition switch



## Idunno (Jun 11, 2015)

I inherited my father, his property, and a tractor that has been neglected for years. I do not operate it nor work on it. I just order the parts and pay the guy that does. We recently replaced the starter on our JD 5200 and at that time, our tractor guy said the ignition switch was fine, but he could not get it started yesterday and now says we do need the ignition switch. Okay, fine. 
I went to the JDO site and found the part. My tractor person told me to order the key too, but in reading about it, although it is listed under the 5200, the 5200 is not listed as a model the key fits. Wouldn't the existing key work? I would really appreciate any help on this. I am surrounded by machinery that keeps breaking down and contemplating concrete! Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The key should be universal and fit the new ignition switch, as long as it's an OEM


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Sometimes in trying to save a buck, we end up paying double. 
The keys themselves get worn and go too (snap off). My 2003 TC30 has an ignition switch that spins unless I hold it as I turn the key. Sometime soon I'll need to replace the switch and key as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Idunno (Jun 11, 2015)

My father is a rigger, ignores most things that need attention, and does not bother with parts numbers, thus wasting a lot of money. I stick with JD parts and order the part for that tractor model, the same with our Gravely zero-turn. I finally got a person at the JD place here--they kept sending me to sales to buy a new one. I have the switch, and it came with keys (YAY!). Now, if I could find someone to help me lift the toilet so I can replace the wax ring... I'm getting an idea of what men go through, and it sucks really. lol


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Listen, I'll be over in half an hour. Well, wish I could, but my passport has expired!

I just did my toilet, and I bought two new keys for my Case Tractor!! They are all the same! Go figure.
Good luck with the toilet. If you take it all apart, or decide to replace the unit with a new one, you'll find that they are much light when they are in two pieces.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

Idunno said:


> I have the switch, and it came with keys (YAY!).


this thread has confused me. i was under the impression all ignition switches came with keys.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Fredneck said:


> this thread has confused me. i was under the impression all ignition switches came with keys.


I'm guessing that the mechanic that made the suggestion about the ignition switch, made the suggestion to order the keys..... 
Never thought about it, but you're right, the keys come with the switch!! 
But you can buy keys without a switch, I have.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not always. Only if they are a specific code,such as a car.
Power equipment usually has a generic keyset,so other employees,family,etc,can use them.
My JD key will fit many LX series,but not the "D" series,etc.


----------



## Idunno (Jun 11, 2015)

When I looked for the switch at JDP, the key was sold separately, but it was not listed as working for the tractor model but listed as the key for that switch, which was the tractor model. If you got confused, than multiply that by 10 and you have my confusion.


----------

